# portable Datenbank



## MPower (10. Jul 2017)

Hi!

Ich würde gerne einen kleinen REST Service erstellen, um auf Daten Zuzugreifen.
Der REST Service soll als FAT JAR laufen und gleich alles mitbringen um auf die Daten zuzugreifen. 
Ich überlege mir grade wie ich die Daten speichern soll.
Bisher habe ich was Datenbanken an geht nur mit richtigen DB Servern "gearbeitet".
Allerdings suche ich jetzt eine Möglichkeit um die Datenbank genau so leicht mit dem FAT JAR verschieben zu können (z.b. zwischen einem Linux und einem Windows System).

Welche sinnvollen und einfachen Möglichkeiten gibt es dafür, ohne meine Daten unstrukturiert in ein File zu beschreiben.
Cool wäre eine Lösung mit einer Abstraktionsschicht, bei der ich mich später auch an einen DB Server hängen könnte.


----------



## Dukel (10. Jul 2017)

Es gibt Embedded Datenbanken, die man mit der Applikation zusammen ausliefern kann.
Z.B. SQLite, H2, Derby, ...
Auch vom SQL Server gibt es eine Embedded Version.


----------



## mrBrown (10. Jul 2017)

Deine Datenbank-Datei kann allerdings nicht in der Jar liegen, sondern sowieso nur außerhalb.


Wenn du JDBC (oder drauf aufbauendes nutzt, zB Spring Data oder ähnliches) bekommst du die Abstraktion allerdings geschenkt, du musst dann im wesentlichen nur noch den Pfad zur DB anpassen.


----------

